# Is she black and tan or sable?



## hellbentheart (Jul 8, 2014)

When I first got my puppy at around 8-9 weeks she looked like a light sable, but as she grows she's starting to look black and tan... someone said she looks like a "washed out" black and tan, but where her fur is black it's only on the tips with blonde underneath. So is she sable?



















Now at about 3 1/2 months:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

She's a sable, looks to be a patterned sable. Very pretty girl!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sable


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Patterned sable.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Very pretty! Love the 'ring around her collar'!


----------

